# steroid-induced hyperglycemia



## Tonyj (Nov 3, 2011)

Does anyone know of the proper diagnosis code(s) for steroid-induced hyperglycemia?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 3, 2011)

was it due to an adverse reaction or to improper dosing?


----------



## Tonyj (Nov 4, 2011)

An adverse reaction.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 4, 2011)

If it is documented as hyperglycemia the you code 
790.29
E932.0
If it is documented as diabetes then code
249.00
E932.0


----------



## Tonyj (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks much


----------

